# What cheap adhesive to repair eyes coming loose



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

First off I am on a super tight budget and know nothing about rod repair. I have an old rod I found and the original epoxy?? (not sure what the proper name is for what they use to make rods) is starting to flake a but at the base of the eyes and I need a cheap jerry rig of a fix for this please. I was wondering if a regular general purpose 2-part epoxy would work. I pretty sure epoxy would glue them down but I don't know how flexible it is once it dries. Thanks.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I would just coat with epoxy glue. It won't look great, but it will hold it together.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes the 5 minute 2 part epoxy works and looks great


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd finish flaking off the old epoxy without cutting the threads and then apply the epoxy. Slowly rotate the rod while it's drying.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree with the guys on the 2 part epoxy.i use gorillas brand of 2 part epoxy for quick repair and quide replacement on my personal stuff.I thin it with acetone and get a glossy glassy finish.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

+1 on the epoxy. Clear nail polish will work as well! & is that black rod an old Zebco Rhino rod? If so have one of those too, they're great!


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I typically wouldn't use 5 minute epoxy on a rod repair but considering the rods I say go for it. Here's a Youtube video showing how to use 5 minute epoxy for thread finish.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot you guys. I was pretty sure epoxy would work as far as gluing the eye in place I was just scared of putting something on there that wouldn't flex with the rod once dried.


----------

